# Hello from Southern California



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Long time archer and DIY bowhunter in Los Alamitos, CA.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Forest Crawler. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


Not far from ya....Ontario/Montclair area


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to at!!!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*Thanks everyone!*

Happy to be aboard.


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to the number 1 archery site on the internet watch out for moderators.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## nikram58 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! In your backyard, Riverside.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to AT


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## The_Elitist (Apr 4, 2010)

*Close by*



Forest Crawler said:


> Long time archer and DIY bowhunter in Los Alamitos, CA.


Hey there! I'm in Long Beach. Bet I know/have seen you.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

